# Tilters



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Titers*

Does anyone use titers? If so does your vet just do them? I think if I asked my vet he would either pretend he doesn't know what Im talking about or try to convince me that rabies and distemper and all other vaccines are completely necessary. Avery will be due for his 1 year rabies in April and I am not sure if I should or shouldn't have it done...

Please fill me in with any and all info!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It's actually a titer, not a tilter, which may have been what confused your vet :smile: It is just a way of measuring the anitbodies of a particular vaccine in your dog's bloodstream. I say if your vet wants to play dumb, then find another vet who does it and either have them explain it to your vet or go to that one instead. 

I asked one of the vets at my clinic about it and she said that unless I'm going to Hawaii or the dog had a reaction, it's a waste of money. I don't see how not over-vaccinating my dogs and causing unnecessary stress to their immune system is a waste of money, but that's ok. I even heard one of the doctors tell a client who was concerned about over vaccinating that it's a bunch of BS and there is nothing harmful about vaccines. I have to bite my tongue a lot there haha. 

Luckily, there are way too many people there for them to keep track of who keeps their dog's vaccines "current" or not, so I will just continue not vaccinating my dogs after their puppy shots (unless required for a training class or something stupid like that).


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't asked yet so its good to know I can't read!! Lol!

But I know my vet I have been using him for a couple of years and he generally does what I want unless he doesn't agree with it...He is a good guy and we get along really well. I just know that when I tell him Avery eats raw and that I want to maybe not give vaccines every year he will openly disagree...I guess Ill just have to wait and see when I get there hopefully we can work something out but I want to be well educated when it happens.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I made the mistake of over vaccinating that I will not make again! My dog no longer gets any vaccines. I would get puppy vaccine as follows. 5in1 at 4 months and rabies at 6 months. I would follow up 1year boosters at 16 months and 18 months and thats it. I'm not even sure the boosters are necessary. I would forget all other vaccines especially the dreadful lyme shot. My dog had it twice;0( Over vaccinations break immune systems. It causes lupus and auto immune disease.


----------

